# One big round........



## swagler85 (Oct 23, 2012)

I worked the new splitter pretty hard and ended up with 76 splits from one round! Crazy, and they arent really small splits either. Just my normal variety of splits. Ended up taking 2.5 rounds to fill this pallet. First pic is the first round, second pic is the splits of that one round. Third pic is a finished pallet. I bet someone here has gotten more splits than that out of one round. I hace two rounds that are bigger but really knotty so I will end up with a lot of uglies from those.
View attachment 78391
View attachment 78392
View attachment 78393


----------



## infinitymike (Oct 23, 2012)

Cant open the attachments


----------



## TimJ (Oct 23, 2012)

That's what I say Swagler............you get a big round and you got some work ahead of you. I'm not getting no 76 splits out of what I am dealing with, but a couple of splits will get you close to a half truck load


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok i think that should have fixed the pic problem.


----------



## infinitymike (Oct 23, 2012)

Now I can it. That's a serious round. Nice job.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 23, 2012)

I prefer big rounds. Splitting them seems like less work to me. As long as I have gravity on my side.


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I prefer big rounds. Splitting them seems like less work to me. As long as I have gravity on my side.


As long as you can either get the splitter right to it or have hydrolics to move rounds!


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 23, 2012)

my buddy let me use that same splitter and im sold   on it


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 23, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> As long as you can either get the splitter right to it or have hydrolics to move rounds!


 
I roll them to the truck (gravity), and bust them into pieces that I can lift onto the truck with my Fiskars. I split the manageable pieces into split size as they come of the truck. No hydraulics for me....yet.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice load.


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 23, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> my buddy let me use that same splitter and im sold   on it


I love it so far


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2012)

How long did the 76 piece round take you to split?


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 23, 2012)

i will have one in the garage when i have an extra $1,000 laying around


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 23, 2012)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> How long did the 76 piece round take you to split?


Not exactly sure, I spent about three hours back there and split 5 rounds. They were all close to that size, also stacked those splits filling two of those pallets. I really like having the pallet right next to the splitter for stacking, makes much less work.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 24, 2012)

oh yeah !!....work that splitter


----------



## bogydave (Oct 24, 2012)

I have same splitter.
Nice to know it will spilt a round that size.
Not that I'd ever get one that big here but it would be fun.
Good job.


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 24, 2012)

It's nice on those big ones the bark just falls off and I can toss it aside


----------



## FireBones (Oct 24, 2012)

Swagler if you dump the clutch on that tractor how far can you do a wheelie......


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 24, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> As long as you can either get the splitter right to it or have hydrolics to move rounds!


 
And/or use a cant hook for moving them.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 25, 2012)

OK, I know many of you have seen this before, but with the title of this thread, I just couldn't resist


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you have a midget helper that day?   That is one BMF round! How did you move it?


----------



## TimJ (Oct 25, 2012)

what's a BMF round


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 25, 2012)

Big Mother F.....g!


----------



## Shane N (Oct 25, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> OK, I know many of you have seen this before, but with the title of this thread, I just couldn't resist
> View attachment 78590


 
Cheater. Should have used your monster maul


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 25, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Did you have a midget helper that day?  That is one BMF round! How did you move it?


Steve, Normally I would cut one like that up with the chain saw.  I don't handle anything very big anymore.  But this tree was dropped by a tree service in my son's neighbor's back yard.  Doug and I cut it up and took the wood in exchange for the neighbor saving some money with the tree service.  We noodled most of them down to size, but had to take this picture "for the record"  So we just moved the log splitter to it.  Had to wiggle it a little but mostly just moved the log splitter.  If you look close, you will see that big sucker sitting on a bunch of "noodles"


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 25, 2012)

That's quite a noodle pile.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 25, 2012)

We had to chip away at it.....but it got done


----------

